# Exhausted by my new puppy!



## Gunnar'sMom (Dec 29, 2010)

We got Gunnar last week and it's been 10 days and I'm absolutely exhausted. I take her out every hr, crate her when i can't take any more of her chewing on inappropriate items, keep her on a leash/tether when she just wants to wander around our large family room (too many places to chew forbidden things and go poo or pee) and take her for outside play w/ me twice a day. She's finally getting her vaccinations tomorrow (she's almost 9 weeks...Xmas and NY's interfered). I've taken off from work so i can be around her and I have not had more than 3 hrs sleep at a time since we got her. I knew she would be a huge commitment worthy of it all but i can't even take a shower or pay the bills...HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

It gets easier.
In a few more days, she'll be sleeping longer hours at night.

Stuff a Kong full of canned dog food and freeze it. That'll keep her quiet in the crate for at LEAST an hour during the day when you just can't take it anymore.


----------



## Gunnar'sMom (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks...that's on the list for tomorrow: BUY KONG (that's if I can actually take a shower and get out of the house and buy it, lol). I'm a night RN w/ 3 kids so I've been sleep deprived but NEVER like this!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Even picking an area that can be her's and then puppy proofing it is nice for puppy timeouts and mommy time. We use our kitchen and when they were little just put our chairs up on the table and applied Velcro leg guards to the table itself. Everything else was out of reach and we have a double gating system to make hopping gates impossible. 

Another thing that really helped us was tiring the puppy out. Especially when their young 30 minutes of hard core running around destroys them for at least an 1-2 hours. Kongs with peanut butter or wet food frozen in them or a good big old raw soup bone are also great for another hour of puppy relief. Other than that it does get better and in a few months you'll look at this post and totally laugh


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't under-estimate the power of short, upbeat marker training sessions to tire a pup out, either. Sometimes mental exhaustion is just as good with a puppy as physical.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Have you found a good puppy class to join once she's had all her shots?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

use the crate.



Gunnar'sMom said:


> We got Gunnar last week and it's been 10 days and I'm absolutely exhausted. I take her out every hr, crate her when i can't take any more of her chewing on inappropriate items, keep her on a leash/tether when she just wants to wander around our large family room (too many places to chew forbidden things and go poo or pee) and take her for outside play w/ me twice a day. She's finally getting her vaccinations tomorrow (she's almost 9 weeks...Xmas and NY's interfered). I've taken off from work so i can be around her and I have not had more than 3 hrs sleep at a time since we got her. I knew she would be a huge commitment worthy of it all but i can't even take a shower or pay the bills...
> 
> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Pick up some bully sticks while your out as well - they saved my sanity as well as a lot of my house!! We had one out for Kokoda most of the time (we got ones that were just big enough to last a day or more) and she would generally choose that over anything else. Kept her busy for longer than anything else, as well.


----------



## Gunnar'sMom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have her scheduled for her first puppy class this Saturday. I wish there was an area to puppy proof but my family room is abt 800sq foot of kitchen, sitting area, etc so there"s no area unless i buy one of those moveable fences...and she will knock that over w/ one paw, lol. right now she's sleeping like an angel....for a whole 45 min!! thx for the suggestions and I feel much better w/ the support and knowing that "this too shall pass".


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Now look at that face; that is not the face of a naughty puppy. I'm sure you're exaggerating and she really sleeps ten hours a night and take two hour naps in both the morning and evening. You can tell just by looking at her. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Now look at that face; that is not the face of a naughty puppy. I'm sure you're exaggerating and she really sleeps ten hours a night and take two hour naps in both the morning and evening. You can tell just by looking at her.
> 
> Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Put the puppy in the crate when you need downtime....that's the whole point of crate training. I don't understand why you can't take a shower, pay the bills, etc if you are crate training (I wouldn't assume you are, except that you stated you are).

You need to get an x-pen (exercise pen). Look on craigslist and use the search feature on there to try combos such as "dog pen" "puppy pen" or "baby pen"

You can then set it up on puppy safe flooring (not carpeting) and put tons of toys, etc in there for the pup to have out of crate time in a puppy proof area.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember those days too clearly. LOL But the crate does help and so does working with your puppy...exercising and training. 

As your puppy gets older, it does get easier! Hang in there!


----------



## krod3003 (Dec 27, 2010)

hahahaha! I know this feeling, though I was lucky because when I first brought my pup home, she didn't cry, she was potty and crate trained in about a week. Though she is still young so I have to take her out every 3 hours, and at night my girlfriend and I take turns taking her out everytime the alarm goes off.


----------



## SeanG (Jan 15, 2006)

When I first got Candy, she kicked my butt the first few months or so. Eventually, you'll both find a groove that works. It will get easier as time goes on.

Candy has full roam of the house, even while I'm at work. Granted, things are somewhat doggy proof but the credit goes to her. She's become a very well behaved best buddy. I seriously doubt I will ever have such a house friendly dog after her, which frankly scares me at times.


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

puppies are DEFINITELY a handful! I landed a job the same week I was going to pick up my pup, but I said "I will not be able to start for 2 weeks" just because I knew what I was in for. I know that not everyone can request that much time off...let alone ONE week..but consistency an patience are going to pay off when the puppy grows a little older. When they reach the 3/4 month mark, yes they are still going to need to be supervised, but by this point, they should be housebroken, so that should take a weight off your shoulders enough as it is  My suggestion is to get 5 hour energy so you can get through your days a little easier, because you know as well as I do that you gotta work, and that puppy needs your attention too! I don't joke when I tell my clients with puppies, that its just about as much work as a baby!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Gunnar'sMom said:


> We got Gunnar last week and it's been 10 days and I'm absolutely exhausted. I take her out every hr, crate her when i can't take any more of her chewing on inappropriate items, keep her on a leash/tether when she just wants to wander around our large family room (too many places to chew forbidden things and go poo or pee) and take her for outside play w/ me twice a day. She's finally getting her vaccinations tomorrow (she's almost 9 weeks...Xmas and NY's interfered). I've taken off from work so i can be around her and I have not had more than 3 hrs sleep at a time since we got her. I knew she would be a huge commitment worthy of it all but i can't even take a shower or pay the bills...HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Puppies really are exhausting. I know that I have to take them outside the home to wear them out from the start. Safe places with healthy dogs and good friends.

Just planning once a day (or every other day) to LEAVE the house with a car ride included to take the puppy somewhere is a huge help for me. Both the mental and physical stimulation involved brings me home with a much less charged up puppy.

OFF LEASHED ACTIVITIES are key to do at this age in NEW places! A young puppy won't run off (you aren't in a crowd but a field/woods) they have to stay near you or will freak out. So we can use this to get a great 'off leash' puppy while getting them exercised. They can wander a bit and sniff a bit and we just have to walk when they are young.

This is what I have to do with my puppies or I can hardly bear it either:





 
Making a playdate to visit a friend and their dog:





 
Really rousing tugging and play along with teaching tricks can start up right away if you use treats (better still if you add the clicker)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

1. Use the crate. Personally I'm OK with the pup throwing a fit in the crate so I can get stuff done. Ideally the crate is a happy, calm place but most pups don't come out of the womb sharing my opinion and need to become somewhat "crate broke".

2. Get some chews. My dogs are not as interested in Kongs as they are in bully sticks or RMBs. These are more expensive but last a puppy a long time. A 12" braided bully stick would last my little puppy a week or so.

3. Take the puppy lots of places for socialization and to tire her out. Other people can love on her and play with her. I like to just walk into the pet store with my puppy and basically hand him over to the staff. They will play with him while I grab a few things. There's always someone that want's to pet a puppy.

4. Depending on the weather, you could use a car crate and start showing the puppy she's not going to die if she's separated for an hour or so. All my dogs do Schutzhund and other various dog sports that require a lot of travel for training and competing so they must be OK with being kenneled in our van. I start this day one. As long as it's not below 20 degrees the puppy gets some alone time in the van kennel. Today for example I have people coming over, we have a tiny house and my dogs are large and can be rambunctious so guess where they are being crated? In the van. My puppy is now 4 months old but he loves the van crate better than the house crate, he runs right to his sliding door and hops into his crate. If I ever need some piece and quiet, or say I'm going to clean with chemicals or something, I can crate everyone in the van and they are happy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lies, that's a fabulous idea. I'm gonna stealz it!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Liesje said:


> 1. Use the crate. Personally I'm OK with the pup throwing a fit in the crate so I can get stuff done. Ideally the crate is a happy, calm place but most pups don't come out of the womb sharing my opinion and need to become somewhat "crate broke".


Hee! I completely agree. I spend a lot of time with my puppies, but there were times when *I* needed a break. I have no problem with using a crate for this. And all my dogs loved their crate. Of course, I never opened the door and let them out during a tantrum. As a result, they stopped doing it. It was a fairly quick process.



> 4. Depending on the weather, you could use a car crate and start showing the puppy she's not going to die if she's separated for an hour or so. All my dogs do Schutzhund and other various dog sports that require a lot of travel for training and competing so they must be OK with being kenneled in our van. I start this day one. As long as it's not below 20 degrees the puppy gets some alone time in the van kennel. Today for example I have people coming over, we have a tiny house and my dogs are large and can be rambunctious so guess where they are being crated? In the van. My puppy is now 4 months old but he loves the van crate better than the house crate, he runs right to his sliding door and hops into his crate. If I ever need some piece and quiet, or say I'm going to clean with chemicals or something, I can crate everyone in the van and they are happy.


This is a FABULOUS idea! I can't believe I never thought of that.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL, thanks guys. Really I started the van/car kennel thing out of necessity, because of how much we train and travel, my personal opinions on dogs being safely crated during travel and safely crated at Schutzhund/training when not working, and because my house is so small I don't even have room for everyone to have a crate or to have "quiet" areas of the house. Also, most of my friends and family are not dog people (allergic, don't like dogs, got bit by a GSD, etc) and I try to be sensitive to them when I invite people over. If you just drop by I'm not going to kick the dogs out but when we have company I usually put some or all of the dogs out in the van, at least part of the time. My friend is coming over soon and the dogs are put up with raw marrow bones. Don't get me wrong, my puppies usually have MORE freedom than most GSDs puppies I know and I'm not locking them out in the car most of the day, but for me it's just essential that if nothing else, they MUST be able to settle and relax in a crate, in a vehicle (moving or stationary). I actually opens up a lot more opportunities for us to travel with our dogs. For example my MIL and FIL also have a smaller home and it's not fair for all my dogs to take over if we want to visit, so I can crate them in my van inside their large garage instead of having to haul crates indoors or worry about them destroying someone else's house. Same thing at the cottage we rent every summer, WAY too small for dog crates (it's a two bedroom one bathroom and we usually have about 12 adults plus kids and their friends). But my mom lets me bring my dogs if I keep them out in the van. I open it all up, park under a tree, and we alternate between taking them on hikes, biking, swimming, etc and resting in the van. At night I do bring them indoors for safety but during the day it's too crazy. My Schutzhund dogs are especially comfortable in the van and do not stand up and bark at people passing by. I guess they'd probably bark if a stranger came in the van but they mostly understand the van = sleep. The crates in the van have the nicest bedding, water buckets, and I've set it up so that it's always comfortably ventilated, never to cold or hot.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Gunnar's Mom, 
I can so relate to your situation having gone through the young puppy stage myself w Rumi-monster. I swear I lost 10# those first couple of weeks. I knew having a puppy was going to be work but I was no way prepared for how intense it was. Having adopted young dogs in the past, I was afraid I made a horrible mistake getting a puppy. She was on my last one nerve many a time. But as it's been pointed out it does get better. Rumi is now 20wk old & sooooo much better than she was. So hang in there & keep using that crate. It's been my sanity saver when I've had enough of Rumi's hijinx. :crazy:


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I too am exhausted with Stella, she will be 12 weeks this Thursday. Thankfully after reading some of the threads here I ran out purchased a Bully Stick and got a spay bottle to stop the feet biting! We have been much happier since, when she even sees the spay bottle she stops biting me now and the bully stick is wonderful for some down time! On a positive note went to bed at 10pm last night and we got up at 6am, Woo Hoo!!
I think puppies are like kids, I have raised 2 other dogs in my life time and somehow managed to forget the stress of a new puppy, the pee the poop the endless going outside in the evenings,... but hey it is so worth it even if everytime I step on something I automatically assume its a poop!! Stella is snoozing in her kennel at the moment to give me a bit of computer and coffee time !


----------

